# February '16 COTM Winner: Blue_RS



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

What an excellent voter turnout! Congrats to BlueRS and their super nice Cruze!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Id like to take the time to thank everyone that voted for me! I really appreciate it and the fact that there are people that appreciate the hard work ive put into making my cruze what she is today!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats BlueRS !!


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Congrats BlueRS!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats BlueRS!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats BlueRS. COTM badge awarded.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> Congrats BlueRS. COTM badge awarded.


thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevrasaki pointed out that we have a BlueRS and a Blue_RS. I corrected the COTM badge award.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks good on you Blue _RS ....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats, Blue_RS.

This is your Hall of Fame post. I'll be in contact with you in a few days with your winnings (need to get some more BNR codes generated!)


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful car!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Im so thankful for this.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

@Blue_RS congrats again, you deserve it!! to all the others, Blue_RS is out for the next however many months so it should be good competition this month!


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats BlueRS, really nice Cruze, a lot of TLC put into it.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Grats Blue. Very nice ride
Hopefully 1 day I can join the illustrious COTM club


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

:rock: congratulations!


----------

